# Magician poster auction - June 25



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I received this email about an upcoming auction of classic magician posters. This is the pdf of the online auction catalog. Some amazing stuff! http://www.potterauctions.com/pdf/catalog39_web.pdf

Nielsen Magic Poster Collection Sale

If you don't know about Part ONE of the Norm Nielsen Magic Poster Collection Auction, you must have been living under a rock. Yes folks, in 48 hours, one of the largest, if not the largest, collection of vintage magic posters in North America will be sold at auction by America's top magic auction house, Potter and Potter Auctions. This auction has a total of 354 lots with approximately 400 magic posters. There will be something for everyone at bargain prices- autographed David Copperfield posters, Hennings, Lance Burton images - to the most high-end vintage rare and one-of-a-kind pieces: Houdinis, Thurstons, Herrmanns, Kellars and so much more. Norm Nielsen spent twenty five years amassing an amazing collection of posters.

It is not late to bid. There is a printed catalog, but don't let this deter you. The pdf file for this catalog is available for FREE. You can peruse through its contents, and should be able to bid by internet, by phone, by mail or in person. The auction will be held on Saturday, June 25, 2016, at 10:00 am Central Daylight Time.

For details please go to http://www.potterauctions.com

You can download the free catalog here: http://www.potterauctions.com/auctions/upcoming

To see the many ways in which you can bid online go to: http://www.potterauctions.com/auctions/buying

It is never too late to call them. Their phone number is: 773-472-1442

We want to thank Gabe Fajuri and the wonderful staff at Potter and Potter Auctions for their help and expertise in selling our poster collection. This weekend will be historical, and we hope these gems from our magical heritage will go to good homes where they will be loved and cherished.


----------



## Wrench (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow! Thank you so much for sharing this!


----------

